# Tips today?



## jhop (9 December 2004)

Does anyone have any good tips today?


- simple, but effective


----------



## still_in_school (9 December 2004)

Hi Jhop,

dont have any real tips for today, but about to head out, though just had a quick look at PBL, might be worth going short tomorrow... on positive momentum, if not, stock could break out to new record highs.

Cheers,
sis

will post a chart later on...


----------



## Porper (9 December 2004)

Jhop,

Firstly welcome to Aussie Stock Forums.I think you will find this site a little different to others, posters on here do not tend to just announce tips, especially not daily.Posts on here tend to be a little more and in depth than just one word answers.

If you read through all the posts you will find a lot of differing views on many stocks, we also have a competition every month, so you will find "tips" I suppose you could call them there.However it is done with a bit of fun in mind and a lot of the chosen stocks are really just a gamble on penny dreadfuls that may get lucky to win the comp.Hope you enjoy the forum.


----------



## tarnor (9 December 2004)

not a hot tip but of interest to me.

NXS should have results out for longdong any day now, sp was all over the place today, looks like a goer... 

i'll be interested to see what it does the next few days. not suggesting anyone buys it tho >


----------



## Fleeta (9 December 2004)

Jhop,

How about Race 5, number 7....

Regards,

Fleeta


----------



## CICI (9 December 2004)

Never take tips from people you don't know.


----------



## Bingo (9 December 2004)

I have two tips. 1. Always be kind to your mother and 2. Send flowers to your girlfriend regularly.

Bingo


----------



## Roz Johnson (14 February 2006)

I thought I would find some good tips on this site for some stocks anyone trading in pennystocks


----------



## wayneL (14 February 2006)

*Re: re tips*



			
				Roz Johnson said:
			
		

> I thought I would find some good tips on this site for some stocks anyone trading in pennystocks




Hi Roz,

1/ Depending on what you call penny stocks, there is plenty of discussion on junior explorers and miners, biotechs etc. Just use the search function for stocks you are interested in or browse the forums, there's plenty here.

2/ Seeing as we all know the ASIC rules regarding financial advise (I hope  ) I doubt you'll find "tips" as such. But you'll find plenty of analysis to help you with your own analysis.

Good Luck


----------



## Happy (14 February 2006)

Actually our competition is almost penny stock loaded, maybe except for under 1 cent, thanks to Joe.


----------



## son of baglimit (14 February 2006)

not that i do things like give tips ....but......check out my 'tip' in the comp.


----------



## crackaton (14 February 2006)

Good for you  son of a


----------



## noirua (3 March 2019)

First post for over 14 years and it's a tip on how to polish your floors:


----------



## noirua (28 January 2022)




----------



## divs4ever (28 January 2022)

of those mentioned  ..

 i have held EML in the past  i bought it as AAO ( a gold explorer )in May 2011 ( @ 17 cents ) and sold down as EML between October 2015 and May 2017 ( @ 80.5 cents , $1.08 , $1.40 and $1.69 )

 i currently hold PSQ  ( nibbled at between July 2017 and April 2019  .. 5 buys , from $1.655 down to $1.07  , and in November 2021  rescued the investment cash @  $3 a share )

 ABB i keep watching and thinking  , but am worried the government/regulator  is going to see this SECTOR as a big cash cow  , and tangle it up in red-tape and fees  ( i still hold TPG 'free-carried' but exited TLS )  i would rather hold international telcos TUA and SPK 

 DYOR


----------

